# The Idolatry in Portugal



## discipulo (Sep 14, 2009)

The Idolatry of Rome is not a surprise to me, but after hearing a G K Beale’s sermon * I was even more aware of the deceit, the corruption, the spiritual hardening that comes from Idolatry.

Spiritually numb, with no ears to hear and no eyes to see, that’s how my Country fellowmen became.

Every Sunday the Mass from Fatima is nationally broadcasted on TV, while thousands, about 4 million every year, attend on the spot.

This Video may shock you, well it should, how can people claim they are Christians and be so blind to the Law and to the Gospel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlMxCjoCnSQ&feature=related]YouTube - 13 de Maio - 13th of May - Fatima[/ame]

Please pray for my Country, with only 1 Reformed Church, and 3 conservative Presbyterian Churches, we need a Reformation and an awakening to the Sovereign Grace of God on all evangelical churches.

And we definitely need to Proclaim God’s Word to the people everywhere.

*

link to a great sermon by G K Beale, do take hold of this series if you have the time and also the Temple and the Church Mission.

(Can’t wait to get his 4 books on Revelation, the Temple, Idolatry and Inerrancy, yes a lot to catch up with.)

G K Beale What You Revere, You Resemble (Idolatry and the Book of Revelation)

Reformed Sermons and Lectures by G.K. Beale


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 14, 2009)

Very sad! You and your country will be in my prayers! Seems like a lot of countries are in need of more reformed churches! Wish we could start more! Would there be enough members to start another church there where you live? Are you wanting more missionaries? etc...


----------



## discipulo (Sep 14, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Very sad! You and your country will be in my prayers! Seems like a lot of countries are in need of more reformed churches! Wish we could start more! Would there be enough members to start another church there where you live? Are you wanting more missionaries? etc...



Hi Sarah

Thank you for your concern.

I just heard from my Pastor, him and his wife, a very loving and godly couple, are missionaries from the South African Reformed Church, that another south african missionary couple that served the Lord in Brazil are preparing themselves to come to Portugal.

So the congregation is very grateful for that, it is a wonderful answer to all our prayers, as there is so much need in the Harvest here.

The Lord willing in a coming future there will be then possibility to plant another Reformed Church in the Lisbon area, but there is still a lot do be done.

But yes, please pray that the Lord will bring more workers to the Harvest, most specially Biblical and Reformed minded workers.

Reading R C Sproul – the Pelagian Captivity of the Church – I keep thinking of the evangelical churches in Portugal and the common mentality of the evangelical Christians here, 

We need God centred Worship and God centred Evangelism here.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, César. It is good to be reminded that the fields are white, and the urgent need is for labourers, so that constant prayer to the Lord of the harvest is the duty of each of us.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! Missionaries from South Africa! I thought *they* needed missionaries! Do they plan on teaching a group of your countrymen who can then spread out and start other churches and thus multiply "missionaries" much faster?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 14, 2009)

César:

Have you heard about the Puritan Project in Brazil? It has been a great success from what I understand, with the translation of many Puritan works into Portuguese. I wonder if you could make use of their resources? I'll try to find out more. 

There is this pictorial album on SermonAudio.com


----------



## discipulo (Sep 14, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Wow! Missionaries from South Africa! I thought *they* needed missionaries! Do they plan on teaching a group of your countrymen who can then spread out and start other churches and thus multiply "missionaries" much faster?



Sarah

How that would be wonderful, but please know that our Reformed Church here has 40 attending members.

The congregation is aware of the need to invite family, colleagues and friends to hear the Gospel, and is faithfully praying, so by God’s Grace there has been conversions.

But it is very a hard land here, no wonder why…



Wayne said:


> César:
> 
> Have you heard about the Puritan Project in Brazil? It has been a great success from what I understand, with the translation of many Puritan works into Portuguese. I wonder if you could make use of their resources? I'll try to find out more.
> 
> There is this pictorial album on SermonAudio.com



Wayne

I looks great, thank you. 

In that sense Brazil has very good Reformed Churches, with the help of devoted missionary work from the Canadian Reformed Churches, the Reformed Churches Liberated from Holland, and several Presbyterian Churches from the States.

Already in the XVIth century John Calvin and Geneva sent 6 missionaries to Brazil, those martyrs were not in vain.

Now there are also several reformed seminaries, publishing houses, resources, well Brazil is, in my opinion, becoming a great Missionary Sending Country.

So I’m hoping to see Brazilian Reformed Missionaries coming to Portugal. Amen!


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wayne said:


> César:
> 
> Have you heard about the Puritan Project in Brazil? It has been a great success from what I understand, with the translation of many Puritan works into Portuguese. I wonder if you could make use of their resources? I'll try to find out more.
> 
> There is this pictorial album on SermonAudio.com


 
Our clerk of Presbytery, Rev. Sherman Isbell, is heavily involved with the Puritan Project: SermonAudio.com - Puritan Project (Brazil).

Hmmm... I might have just posted the same link. Whatever: I saw a picture of Rev. Isbell in there... Our denomination is certainly involved in it as well.

Margaret


----------



## A.J. (Sep 15, 2009)

ing for the Portuguese Reformed churches and their missionary efforts, Cesar. 

Our situation here is not very different. Idolatry is all over Roman Catholic Philippines.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 15, 2009)

Praying for your country Cesar


----------



## Berean (Sep 15, 2009)

Praying for your fellow countrymen, César.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for your responses and above all for your prayers.

For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. Ephesians 6:12


----------

